# well lots of other people are posting pictures of them...



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 2, 2012)

...I felt like posting pics of all my non-shelled animals also :shy:

Welp, here they are, I guess, haha. We should just make a thread where everyone shares pictures of their non-tortoise pest 

Holly is an 8 years young Border Collie, still a frisbee catching champ:






Apollo is my 2 year old Border Collie, very OCD and crazy





Pooky's a male white-face lutino 'tiel. I always get to brag about him because our avian vet says he's the sweetest, tamest cockatiel he's ever seen 





Kip is a male Jenday conure, we've had him for a year after rescuing him. He's a jerk but definitely not lacking personality





The Gecko is approximately 1 and a half years old, I don't really know, he was also a rescue





Of course, my two white's tree frogs, Humphrey and Bogart





My three bettas, all very spoiled. The two red ones are Ironman and Hugo, they both know tricks, the blue one doesn't have a name 





Last, but absolutely not least, all my foster dogs that have been adopted, still consider them to be at least in some respect my babies 





And now I'm done, now everyone else should post pictures of THEIR pets  it's fun to see what everyone is in to besides tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2012)

And if someone told you to walk off the cliff, would you do that too? 

Just kidding, of course. Your animals are beautiful!! I especially love the happy dog face! You ARE a glutton for punishment. You foster border collies? Man-o-man! One of the most active breeds of dog on the planet.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 2, 2012)

maybe I would


----------



## poison (Aug 2, 2012)

your whites are beautiful


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a nanday conure years ago, I couldn't get rid of him soon enough. He would scream all night.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great pictures! I used to foster dogs (not breed specific though) and I too consider my past fosters mine in a sense. They will all always be a part of me and my family.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 2, 2012)

You have a very nice family.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 2, 2012)

poison said:


> your whites are beautiful



Thanks, they only get their really nice colors at night though so usually when I see them they are a muddy green 



yagyujubei said:


> I had a nanday conure years ago, I couldn't get rid of him soon enough. He would scream all night.



Conures are quite obnoxious, aren't they?



lisa127 said:


> Great pictures! I used to foster dogs (not breed specific though) and I too consider my past fosters mine in a sense. They will all always be a part of me and my family.



I sometimes think that I annoy all the new owners, but I keep their email addresses on file and will email them every once in a while, just for updates. If I adopted a dog, I'd be happy to be bothered the foster, though, so I guess I assume everyone would be 



Jacqui said:


> You have a very nice family.



Thanks, they are all a little crazy but hey, so am I.


----------



## MooingTricycle (Aug 2, 2012)

Ooh! I can play this game too!! 
Ill have to edit this later.. on phone app
View attachment 25295

Partridge Penedesenca chickens!



View attachment 25296

Silkie/RiR cross, vaulted skull makes for funny head feathers!

View attachment 25299

Blue Splash Marans on right, Penedesenca center, Easteregger left


View attachment 25297

Helena, Sumatran Short Tail

View attachment 25298

Wolfgang, Borneo Short Tail


View attachment 25300

Carl, Bordercollie Husky Pointer mix with heterochromia 



View attachment 25302

Carl with parakeets in background and new coffeetable we built ourselves!


View attachment 25301

Graves, Sumatran Short Tail


----------

